# 3.2L VR6 BT Project



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Something is wrong w/ my old thread and I can't reply to it, so I'll just copy/paste add... :beer:

Original thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4932190-3.2L-VR6-BT-Project

I'd like to thank *RAI Motorsport* for their great hardware work and willingness to take on this project. Ray has been in communication with me during the whole build and has done whatever was necessary to try and get the car running properly. :thumbup:

I'd also like to thank Jeff @ *UnitedMotorsport* for getting me a properly working tune with a very quick turnaround. :thumbup: . 


PERFORMANCE:
- GT35R Turbo .82 AR
- UnitedMotorsport Big Turbo Software
- Stock Intake Manifold
- R.A.I. Custom Tubular Turbo Exhaust Manifold
- 38mm Tial Waste Gate
- 650cc Injectors
- Stock Head
- Integrated Engineering Connecting Rods
- Wossner Low Compression Pistons 9:1
- Synapse Engineering Blow Off Valve
- R.A.I. Custom Front Mount Intercooler Kit
- Aluminum Intercooler Piping - 2.5" Pressure Piping 3” Throttle Body Piping
- Snow Performance W/M Kit
- VF Dogbone mount
- VF Pendulum mount

EXHAUST:
- R.A.I. Custom 3” Stainless Steel V-Band Turbo Back Exhaust
- Milltek Rear Muffler -- removed and now have full custom 3" all the way back

DRIVETRAIN:
- DSG Transmission
- UnitedMotorsport Custom DSG Software
- Haldex Gen II High Performance Controller

BRAKE & SUSPENSION:
- Front Brakes - Stasis 355x28mm Mono4 Big Brake Kit
- Rear Brakes - SPP Black Zinc Slotted/Dimpled Rotors w/ Carbotech Bobcat Pads
- Passat front lower control arms with TT bushings
- AirLift Performance Front Struts w/ camber plates and dampening
- AirLift Double Bellow Rear bags w/ Koni yellow struts
- Stage 2 management with E-level
- Viair dual 444c compressor

WHEELS & TIRES:
- 19"x8.5 VMR 721 Gunmetal wheels
- Continental DWS 225/35/19

INTERIOR:
- TT Flat bottom steering wheel
- Podi VEI dual display gauge
- Grey Alcantara Seat Centers
- Symphony II Head Unit Converted to RNS-E
- S-tronic shifter
- Aluminum Pedals (TT dead pedal and GTI gas/brake pedals)
- Perforated leather shift-boot and e-brake handle
- Audi rubber floor mats
- Carbon fiber vinyl covered trim
- Ashtray delete

BODYWORK & LIGHTING:
- S3 full body kit conversion
- 35% tint
- EuroGearUSA Carbon Fiber Hood w/ AeroCatch hood latches
- DEVAL carbon fiber lip
- Carbon fiber mirror caps
- G3 Composites carbon fiber b-pillars, interior trim
- Euro blindview side mirrors
- City Light re-wire w/ deautokey LED bulbs (city lights do not come pre-installed)
- HID Fog light
- Euro "LED" tail light upgrade w/ DeAutoKey LED reverse bulbs
- LED footwell lighting
- oemmods.com dual LED trunk light kit


Here are a couple pics from July 2010:




























Fourtitude pics from H20 2011:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Performance is amazing. Love listening to that turbo spool. I haven't gotten any numbers to report yet. I'll see if I can get one done in the next couple weeks.

New pics today:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

best. europlate. ever.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

So you have your car back now? When did that happen?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> So you have your car back now? When did that happen?


Correct, its in my hands and will be driven daily. Got it back Tuesday evening.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Correct, its in my hands and will be driven daily. Got it back Tuesday evening.


:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:heart:

:thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how do u like the boost gauge?

I just ordered one


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

weird that unitronic couldn't deliver, their own project car is an A3 !

3.2T FTW

:thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Maitre Absolut said:


> weird that unitronic couldn't deliver, their own project car is an A3 !
> 
> 3.2T FTW
> 
> :thumbup:


It's because RAI didn't pay for a tune. 

Looks like UM didn't dyno tune it. Yeesh.

Dave


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how do u like the boost gauge?
> 
> I just ordered one


Works well. Matches the color scheme too.







Maitre Absolut said:


> weird that unitronic couldn't deliver, their own project car is an A3 !
> 
> 3.2T FTW
> 
> :thumbup:


True, but its already turbo'ed. Not too difficult to tune from there.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Glad to see this thing is back! I bet it sounds incredible.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> Glad to see this thing is back! I bet it sounds incredible.


Yea, it does. Just need to get someone to take some video's. Let's see if we can get a GTG / photoshoot going soon :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Was able to get some shots today


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, it does. Just need to get someone to take some video's. Let's see if we can get a GTG / photoshoot going soon :thumbup:


Count me in :thumbup:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Lots of advertising on the car...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

he has to advertise caus they sponsor him


btw u need S3 kit asap


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Lots of advertising on the car...





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> he has to advertise caus they sponsor him


Correct. It was thrown on there for the couple of major car shows that were in the area. I'll be removing it after a bit though.



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> btw u need S3 kit asap


Front should be on in the next week or two. Need self replenishing wallet for the rest.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats! Hopefully will randomly see this thing whenever I'm in the area. The ICC is still free until next week, could probably get nice footage and pics


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice. 

Soooo good to have ur ride back, I'd bet.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:wave: :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> Congrats! Hopefully will randomly see this thing whenever I'm in the area. The ICC is still free until next week, could probably get nice footage and pics


Lol. Yea, I'd definitely do it in MD then VA where my car is registered. 



Bezor said:


> Nice.
> 
> Soooo good to have ur ride back, I'd bet.














azoceanblue said:


> :wave: :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

So glad you got the car back, now lets get some videos of the car in action.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I could shoot some photos and even get a video clip, but finding free time hasn't been easy lately. Are you mostly around VA during the week?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> I could shoot some photos and even get a video clip, but finding free time hasn't been easy lately. Are you mostly around VA during the week?


Yea, I'm always in DC/VA. I should be getting my S3 bumper installed soon... I guess we can wait till after that.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, I'm always in DC/VA. I should be getting my S3 bumper installed soon... I guess we can wait till after that.


Maybe we can have a small Vortex A3 gtg :thumbup:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

where da vids at


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Maybe we can have a small Vortex A3 gtg :thumbup:


i can meet up as well, just need a week or two in advance to change my schedules around a bit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Grey D said:


> where da vids at


Need to get someone who would be willing to take some. I'm not letting anyone drive my car :laugh:

Haven't had a chance to dyno vid. it either.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Need to get someone who would be willing to take some. I'm not letting anyone drive my car :laugh:
> 
> Haven't had a chance to dyno vid. it either.


If we have the gtg you posted about I can bring along my gopro and let you do some interior shots or w/e


----------



## TomA3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Where do I sign up for them to do this to mine!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TomA3 said:


> Where do I sign up for them to do this to mine!


Contact them. I'm sure they'd do it, but probably not anytime soon :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

New good arrived today. Need to find time to install



















Let's hope it stays on for a while and doesn't shatter :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Semi-new pics.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Aren't you in the process of selling this? Or is it just that you installed a S3 body kit and are selling off your old body pieces?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

needs black grill!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Aren't you in the process of selling this? Or is it just that you installed a S3 body kit and are selling off your old body pieces?


 Selling body pieces. Definitely not the car!

Btw, I'm gonna get to my bumper tomorrow and can remove the cupra lip if you are still interested.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Took you long enough to get an S3 front! VR6 4 life! (even though I have a super charged 4 banger right now )


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

eltonsi said:


> Took you long enough to get an S3 front! VR6 4 life! (even though I have an super charged 4 banger right now )


 I have the side skirts already...just need blades and rear valence. Oh, and the money to paint everything.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Video my friend took this past weekend. Watch in HD


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Video my friend took this past weekend. Watch in HD


 No close up???????? Or engine noise???? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> No close up???????? Or engine noise???? :laugh:


 Tell me how to record engine noise better. I guess it'd have to be in-cabin huh?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Tell me how to record engine noise better. I guess it'd have to be in-cabin huh?


 Duh, get someone to follow you in one of these :laugh::


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Duh, get someone to follow you in one of these :laugh::


 Is this you volunteering during SoWo? Thanks! :beer:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Tell me how to record engine noise better. I guess it'd have to be in-cabin huh?


 suction cup mount a go pro to the front bumper and let me know if it falls off


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sleepy3 said:


> suction cup mount a go pro to the front bumper and let me know if it falls off


We put one on the rear bumper to try and record some more flames. it's on my buddy's camera so we'll see when he uploads it.

Here's a video of going through twisties. It was mounted on the outside door so there's lots of wind noise but you can hear the turbo at times.

The two red and white GTi belong to two APR guys. Fun times! Sucks that the white one broke down midway


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

My gopro lense fogged up on the cruise :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> My gopro lense fogged up on the cruise :banghead:


I guess humidity? Was it in a case? The guys I were with had 3 and all of them had the waterproof cases.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I guess humidity? Was it in a case? The guys I were with had 3 and all of them had the waterproof cases.


Yup mine was in the waterproof case, like 3 minutes into the video it got all foggy


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

neu318 said:


> No close up???????? Or engine noise???? :laugh:


Come on...that VR6 BT is so fast that no camera can catch it! MKIM loves watching that video. He always wonders what going over 65 feels like


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

cldub said:


> My gopro lense fogged up on the cruise :banghead:


should have stuffed tampons in the airspace inside the case. Would have saved me alot of cameras (none of them being disposable gobros though).


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Watching that in HD just blew my mind.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Reposting... The fun really starts at 1:30. 1080 is obviously better


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

nice build! you should record a video of a fly by out side the car 

The S3 bumper cover looks bad ass in silver :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

RedLineRob said:


> nice build! you should record a video of a fly by out side the car
> 
> The S3 bumper cover looks bad ass in silver :thumbup:


Thanks! Need to find a good location for the fly by...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Reposting... The fun really starts at 1:30. 1080 is obviously better


This road convinced me to start a new project. 

It was awesome to see this car in person. A real A3 OG. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Finally got around to installing my S-tronic shift knob and all my the rest of my carbon fiber goodies from G3 Composites.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


krazyboi said:


> Finally got around to installing my S-tronic shift knob and all my the rest of my carbon fiber goodies from G3 Composites.


I like :thumbup:


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

The car looks great & our carbon fiber really makes the car stand out IMO.

Glad you are satisfied w/the work. We hope to do business with you in the future. Don't forget to send your friends my way as well. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[video=facebook;10150912063150028]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150912063150028[/video]


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Numberrsssss


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

do we know how much power you made yet?

also, i dig your phone holder? is it universal?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking Good, 'boi! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> do we know how much power you made yet?
> 
> also, i dig your phone holder? is it universal?


Unofficial number at 19psi, 408 awhp, 432 awtq

Phone holder is panavise mount, just gotta find the phone holder compatible.



SilverSquirrel said:


> Looking Good, 'boi! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thx man! :beer:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

GoPro sells absorbent pads that fit in the case on the sides of the camera.



cldub said:


> Yup mine was in the waterproof case, like 3 minutes into the video it got all foggy


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2nd place in "super modified audi's" at Waterfest 18.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Unofficial number at 19psi, 408 awhp, 432 awtq
> 
> Phone holder is panavise mount, just gotta find the phone holder compatible.
> 
> ...


19psi - Holy smoke Batman!!! 

Congrats on the trophy.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> 19psi - Holy smoke Batman!!!
> 
> Congrats on the trophy.


Low number, big power. You sure you ready?  Not sure if you responded to my inquiry about getting custom long runner intakes manifolds made.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

numbersssssss


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, you might want to see if JBS' manifold is a long runner intake or not. They make several. Not sure how the RHD would affect it though

http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/category/120/32-24v-v6


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Low number, big power. You sure you ready?  Not sure if you responded to my inquiry about getting custom long runner intakes manifolds made.


In my book 19PSI is a crazy amount of induction :thumbup:. I'm looking at some R32 super kits that are around 6 (stage 1) to 9 (stage 2) PSI. 

Not sure about the intake manifolds yet. If I go that route I'll probably go to HPA since they are right up the road from me. My mechanic is trying to talk me into CAMs as my first engine mod and eventually a Turbo over a Super.

I'm taking a more conservative approach though - thinking a stage 2 supercharger first since it will give my A3 a huge perfromance boost and is a pretty straight forward bolt on application and easy to maintain. After that there's always intake manifold and cams. 

Here's the planned mods in order of application

Brake upgrade by years end
Stealth Haldex - January 2013
Magnaflow Exhaust, ECU and DSG flash - June 2013 the day after CPO expires
Supercharger - originally thinking August of next year but we'll see

Figure that with everything the car should be just over 300HP at the crank.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Unofficial number at 19psi, 408 awhp, 432 awtq


FFS finally! Good numbers homie! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> In my book 19PSI is a crazy amount of induction :thumbup:. I'm looking at some R32 super kits that are around 6 (stage 1) to 9 (stage 2) PSI.
> 
> Not sure about the intake manifolds yet. If I go that route I'll probably go to HPA since they are right up the road from me. My mechanic is trying to talk me into CAMs as my first engine mod and eventually a Turbo over a Super.
> 
> ...


After what I went through, I do wish I went with something simpler. I am happy with the end results though. I kinda want to put more into it and put more power down, but realistically, how often will I use that power?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> After what I went through, I do wish I went with something simpler. I am happy with the end results though. I kinda want to put more into it and put more power down, but realistically, how often will I use that power?


Your numbers are pretty impressive and I bet it's hella fun to drive.

I'm probably heading out your way to visit some friends in the beltway before the end of the year. If you have time when I'm out there we'll have to meet up for a beer - I'd love to see your car in person.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Your numbers are pretty impressive and I bet it's hella fun to drive.
> 
> I'm probably heading out your way to visit some friends in the beltway before the end of the year. If you have time when I'm out there we'll have to meet up for a beer - I'd love to see your car in person.


 I may be nice and let you drive the car  So far one other person on this forum has. I feel that other A3 (esp. 3.2) owners would enjoy driving a car similar to theirs, but with more kick to it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I may be nice and let you drive the car  So far one other person on this forum has. I feel that other A3 (esp. 3.2) owners would enjoy driving a car similar to theirs, but with more kick to it.


 When is my turn


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> When is my turn


 It'll happen.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

don't mind me, just adding some old images


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks like SoWo to me. Ya?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yes, it twas.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> It'll happen.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

SoWo looks like a good time  Darn


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> SoWo looks like a good time  Darn


 Heck yea. Definitely worth the 10 hour one-way drive. Which means, repeat 2013!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I flew part way and then drove 12 hours. Worth it. *SoWo*rth it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

100% worth it. Next year I'll hopefully be going for a week instead of just the weekend.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Unofficial number at 19psi, 408 awhp, 432 awtq


 thats just silly...i can't even imagine what that pull feels like


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sorry, I guess my mind was a skewed with someone else's numbers.

Mustang Dyno










This was before my gaskets started blowing


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm jelly :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sorry, I guess my mind was a skewed with someone else's numbers.
> 
> Mustang Dyno
> 
> ...


 Was it worth the wait?





That's ****in huge man.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> That's ****in huge man.


 "That's what," she said.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn 400 tqs!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Was it worth the wait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely worth the wait, however, I wish my whole tuning ordeal didn't take so long. Gotta do something with Uni to get my money back.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Is that to wheels or at the crank? Jesus that's insane power.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Is that to wheels or at the crank? Jesus that's insane power.


 Wheels


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Wheels


  

:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

All 4  I can't imagine being able to use all the power I make and I'm hardly over half that. I'd need stickier or wider tires. I think one doesn't exist because/and the other isn't an option.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

widebody is next right?


----------



## turbavanttro (Mar 29, 2009)

I would think another 50awhp is possible with a better tune. I can think of a few tuning shops that would be prime candidates. 

Good to meet you at WF. 



krazyboi said:


> Definitely worth the wait, however, I wish my whole tuning ordeal didn't take so long. Gotta do something with Uni to get my money back.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

turbavanttro said:


> I would think another 50awhp is possible with a better tune. I can think of a few tuning shops that would be prime candidates.
> 
> Good to meet you at WF.


 The tune I have is capable of putting the extra HP out, but the stock intake manifold is the problem maker. I just don't have the money to invest in getting a custom one made at the moment. Perhaps by next WF 

(not to be rude, but I forget who you are, or don't know you by this handle).


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> *weird that unitronic couldn't deliver*, their own project car is an A3 !
> 
> 3.2T FTW
> 
> :thumbup:





crew219 said:


> *It's because RAI didn't pay for a tune.*
> 
> Looks like UM didn't dyno tune it. Yeesh.
> 
> Dave


 Just a follow up. I'm not sure why Uni couldn't deliver, but their project car was a 2.0T so it was easier for them to work on. Also, my assumption is they didn't see my tune as being a big seller so why put lots of focus into it where you could work on tuning the newer B8s and such when those were coming out. 

Unitronic refunded me my money today. 



Grey D said:


> widebody is next right?


 Perhaps, but I really don't feel like spending more money at the time. :banghead:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Just a follow up. I'm not sure why Uni couldn't deliver, but their project car was a 2.0T so it was easier for them to work on. Also, my assumption is they didn't see my tune as being a big seller so why put lots of focus into it where you could work on tuning the newer B8s and such when those were coming out.
> 
> Unitronic refunded me my money today.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear. I was getting lots of info from someone at Uni who ended up being someone who is not trustworthy. Jeff Atwood definitely has the skills and it shows!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> *Jeff Atwood!*


 There it is. Every time tuning is discussed, his name pops up. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> Good to hear. I was getting lots of info from someone at Uni who ended up being someone who is not trustworthy. Jeff Atwood definitely has the skills and it shows!


 Hopefully that person is no longer there. I'm just glad things got resolved for my wallet. Now to put that towards painting body kit parts 



Rob Cote said:


> There it is. Every time tuning is discussed, his name pops up. :thumbup::beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Hopefully that person is no longer there. I'm just glad things got resolved for my wallet. Now to put that towards painting body kit parts
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


 No . . . he's the reason why Uni has a stolen hardware line :banghead: 

Dave


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Another time...another place...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Let's keep this talk out of this thread, I don't want to see Johnny's build thread get locked :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Let's keep this talk out of this thread, I don't want to see Johnny's build thread get locked :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Initial build pics:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dayum nikka! 

I honestly hope that this remains more reliable for you than a local friend who turboed his Mk4 R32. :thumbup: Same motor, more or less, yeah? Anyway, he had issues leaking oil and melting coolant lines. That turbo manny fold is lovely. It looks like your turbo sits super low. Lower than I would've expected. It all looks legit though. :thumbup::beer: 

I wanna ride.:heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Dayum nikka!
> 
> I honestly hope that this remains more reliable for you than a local friend who turboed his Mk4 R32. :thumbup: Same motor, more or less, yeah? Anyway, he had issues leaking oil and melting coolant lines. That turbo manny fold is lovely. It looks like your turbo sits super low. Lower than I would've expected. It all looks legit though. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> I wanna ride.:heart:


 I believe we share same motor as the MK5 R32. I sure hope I don't get leaking oil issues. I had valve stem seal issues, but perhaps that's totally different? 

And yea, there really isn't any other place to throw the turbo in that engine bay.

H2Oi?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Good **** KB!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I believe we share same motor as the MK5 R32. I sure hope I don't get leaking oil issues. I had valve stem seal issues, but perhaps that's totally different?
> 
> And yea, there really isn't any other place to throw the turbo in that engine bay.
> 
> H2Oi?


 It was because he didn't do the oil return line to oil pan fitting proper. 

I'll be there. :thumbup:


----------



## NoYouDo (Aug 2, 2012)

Your turbos are gorgeous and all... but I'm curious about your UniBrace. Worth the $$ for the mod?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NoYouDo said:


> Your turbos are gorgeous and all... but I'm curious about your UniBrace. Worth the $$ for the mod?


 Personally, at the moment, it probably wasn't worth it bc I haven't tracked the car or used it for it's propose.

Should probably ask other members like jrutter who has the brace and tracks.

I'll do it one day...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Exhaust swap...

New/clean Milltek out of the box










Audio: http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/exhaust/?action=view&current=MVI_1672.mp4

Dirty Milltek exhaust











New Custom tips










Custom Exhaust being fitted










Sound clip


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoy how those tips are put together staggered like that. :thumbup: Can you get a picture from the top, like normal viewing angle? I feel like the fitment should be really nice.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I thoroughly enjoy how those tips are put together staggered like that. :thumbup: Can you get a picture from the top, like normal viewing angle? I feel like the fitment should be really nice.


I'll do it a bit later, but yea, it follows the bumper curve well


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NoYouDo said:


> Your turbos are gorgeous and all... but I'm curious about your UniBrace. Worth the $$ for the mod?


For hard driving and dialing in chassis balance = yes, worth it. Rear sway bar makes a bigger impact though.

Nice exhaust kb!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Johnny you should get a 2-step launch control so you can spit flames on the reg


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Where can I get a S-tronic knob at?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where can I get a S-tronic knob at?


 ebay sells them. 
oemplus.com sells 

you need to mod the stick to fit 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ic-knob-installation&highlight=stronic+famiry 

u can do twist and break it or use my method cut and screw in


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where can I get a S-tronic knob at?


 I got it through a group buy a while ago. Sometimes, they show up in classifieds.

Or you can pay full price here: http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUA3I025/SubProducts/AUA3I025-0001


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where can I get a S-tronic knob at?


 eBay dog: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=audi+s-tronic+knob&_sacat=0


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

H2Oi 2012 - 1st place for Wild Audi Category


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats on the first :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VMR 721's


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Your car is looking sick JT. Gonna look even better once you're on air


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Congrats on the first :thumbup:


Thanks!



TBomb said:


> Your car is looking sick JT. Gonna look even better once you're on air


I know. I'm starting to take donations. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I know. I'm starting to take donations. :beer:


Wait...that's gonna be a thing? 

This is the point where I throw the towel in. I quit A3s.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Wait...that's gonna be a thing?
> 
> This is the point where I throw the towel in. I quit A3s.


Very likely  . Had a nice chat w/ Andrew @ ORT. We'll see what can be done. :thumbup:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Very likely  . Had a nice chat w/ Andrew @ ORT. We'll see what can be done. :thumbup:


Group buy:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Quick photoshoot from George @ H2Oi ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Stackdeezy (Jul 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I believe we share same motor as the MK5 R32. I sure hope I don't get leaking oil issues. I had valve stem seal issues, but perhaps that's totally different?
> 
> And yea, there really isn't any other place to throw the turbo in that engine bay.
> 
> H2Oi?


MkV r32 motor is the same as the mkiv motor... They added the dish option for the mkV


----------



## Stackdeezy (Jul 29, 2010)

*DSG


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Stackdeezy said:


> MkV r32 motor is the same as the mkiv motor... They added the DSG option for the mkV


Ahh, good to know :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's weird, in pictures your bumper looks like a different color. But in real life the color match looks spot on.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> It's weird, in pictures your bumper looks like a different color. But in real life the color match looks spot on.


Magic?!?!

Wonder if somehow it's picking up plastic vs metal :screwy:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Never noticed any difference. BTW Are you running wheel locks Johnny? Just noticed you have all the bolt covers on and the only thing that fit for me were RAD wheel locks


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

In.

You need to ditch the OEM inlet man..
SRI will let it breathe and the numbers will follow.

Wonder if there should be a VRT community on here to share grouped ideas..
Steve


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

It is possible that colors look different on metal or plastic. Plastics tend to have some sort of electric charge on them and that makes the metal in the metallic colors go down on the surface different. Almost all new cars have different shade on their bumpers than what the car is, if you look close enough. New car buyers take it as it is but once the bumper is re-sprayed or re-newed its usually a lot of complain about it. (I hear this weekly) :banghead:

Your car really does look good. And the carbon does it's trick nicely.  I'm still trying to stay away from CF'ing my A3's F'n Everythin'. :laugh: 

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sTT eV6 said:


> In.
> 
> You need to ditch the OEM inlet man..
> SRI will let it breathe and the numbers will follow.
> ...


SRI would be the easy option, however, I would probably lose low end torque (from what I've been told). My only real solution is to have the OEM manifold remade in metal. Would probably run me around $3000 to have this done. At the moment, I'm putting my money towards suspension. My coilovers are pretty much shot so I'm going to have air suspension installed in the next few months.

Anyone on your side of the ocean have a LRI?



Mici said:


> It is possible that colors look different on metal or plastic. Plastics tend to have some sort of electric charge on them and that makes the metal in the metallic colors go down on the surface different. Almost all new cars have different shade on their bumpers than what the car is, if you look close enough. New car buyers take it as it is but once the bumper is re-sprayed or re-newed its usually a lot of complain about it. (I hear this weekly) :banghead:
> 
> Your car really does look good. And the carbon does it's trick nicely.  I'm still trying to stay away from CF'ing my A3's F'n Everythin'. :laugh:
> 
> -Mici-


Thanks! Yea, in person, the color looks pretty dead on between the bumper/car. It's when you bring in the camera lens that everything looks different.

I tried to be subtle with CF at first doing just the hood. Then it became an obsession. I think I'm done though. Can't really think of anything else to get done... rear valence?!?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I tried to be subtle with CF at first doing just the hood. Then it became an obsession. I think I'm done though. Can't really think of anything else to get done... rear valence?!?


You won't


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> You won't


Hmmm, perhaps I will.

S5 content


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Hmmm, perhaps I will.
> 
> S5 content


Why aren't you done yet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Why aren't you done yet?


I feel adding CF in the back would be a nice touch since there is none back there.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive not lost any torque and the turbo starts adding from 2000 rpm.
Its probably smaller capacity engines that will suffer from SRIs, the 3.2 has a lot of torque waiting to spill out.
Steve


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I feel adding CF in the back would be a nice touch since there is none back there.


Agree! Why haven't you finished CF'ing your rear lip yet???


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sTT eV6 said:


> Ive not lost any torque and the turbo starts adding from 2000 rpm.
> Its probably smaller capacity engines that will suffer from SRIs, the 3.2 has a lot of torque waiting to spill out.
> Steve


I'll have to look into this. :thumbup:



Rob Cote said:


> Agree! Why haven't you finished CF'ing your rear lip yet???


Hmm, air vs CF rear lip?!?!

:vampire:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I tried to be subtle with CF at first doing just the hood. Then it became an obsession. I think I'm done though. Can't really think of anything else to get done... rear valence?!?


Yup. Once you start, you can't stop. I first made some CF fins on my bumper openings. Then did some CF wrapping on my TT interior. Then spoiler. Then another spoiler. Then the "speedster humps". Then the R8 side things. Then the door pods for speakers. Then I bought Porsche replica CF seats. Doing it yourself isn't all that expensive, just takes some time - a lot of it. Laying the CF fabric is just small part of all of the job to have it look good. 

Some pics of my disasters here, if you're intrested. http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/Carbon-bon/ 
It asks for password, just copy&paste this: mustamakia . Its kinda like "Black Magic" but different, in Finnish. :screwy:

This being said, I'm still fighting very hard with myself for NOT to start on the CF thingy on my A3 thingy. :laugh: The B-pillar panels look soooo tempting. Then mirror covers. Then the interior panels. Then... Here we go again and good luck :wave: 

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Hmm, air vs CF rear lip?!?!
> 
> :vampire:


Yo Christian said your wallet auto-reloads. I don't see any issue. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> Some pics of my disasters here, if you're intrested. http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/Carbon-bon/
> 
> 
> -Mici-


I dig your work, Meech. Do you use a prepreg or dry cloth?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I dig your work, Meech. Do you use a prepreg or dry cloth?


Cheers! Dry cloth. Bought 10 meters (around 30 feet?) or something like that once and still have plenty of it left. Shame, considering the A3.  Also have bought 10liters of epoxy, twice. That's something like 2½ gallons (twice), I think. I do actually have all the stuff including vacuum pump (no, not the handheld one which is used for... :laugh, for making vacuum bagged parts, but just haven't got around to make good enough molds of anything yet. That would mean _real_ CF parts and not skinned.

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


> Some pics of my disasters here, if you're intrested. http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/Carbon-bon/
> It asks for password, just copy&paste this: mustamakia . Its kinda like "Black Magic" but different, in Finnish. :screwy:
> 
> This being said, I'm still fighting very hard with myself for NOT to start on the CF thingy on my A3 thingy. :laugh: The B-pillar panels look soooo tempting. Then mirror covers. Then the interior panels. Then... Here we go again and good luck :wave:
> ...


Amazing work there! If you want to do some parts for the A3 and send them to me, I wouldn't mind showing them off for you :laugh:



Rob Cote said:


> Yo Christian said your wallet auto-reloads. I don't see any issue. :laugh:


Auto-reloading huh? I wish. I unfortunately have to work for money. I wish I had a mommy/daddy who would donate to my drug.

:vampire:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Auto-reloading huh? I wish. I unfortunately have to work for money. * I wish I had a mommy/daddy who would donate to my drug.*
> 
> :vampire:


Problem solved.

http://www.thesugarworld.com

umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DO it... You wont. 

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermar...w-carbon-fiber-replacement-doors-for-audi-r8/


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I feel adding CF in the back would be a nice touch since there is none back there.


rear cf s3 valence! 

do it.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

here johnny forgot to send this to you, noticed it when i was tidying up my hard drive.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I approve of this car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Grey D said:


> here johnny forgot to send this to you, noticed it when i was tidying up my hard drive.





t_white said:


> I approve of this car.


Thanks! :beer::vampire:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> http://www.thesugarworld.com
> 
> umpkin:


lol
is it bad that I'm actually considering signing up for this site?
cam wants air...and maybe a new set of wheels...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

CF rear lip sell by OSir


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

^^--- Yeeeeea budddy....!!!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Man Johnny, the car looks incredible with those VMR's and the S3 kit. I saw the car on the road at H20, but didn't really get to check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> CF rear lip sell by OSir





Greddy87 said:


> ^^--- Yeeeeea budddy....!!!


 Don't tempt me!!! (it may happen though :screwy



SprintA3 said:


> Man Johnny, the car looks incredible with those VMR's and the S3 kit. I saw the car on the road at H20, but didn't really get to check it out. :thumbup:


 Thanks! Imagine if you "loaned" me your wheels :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Thanks! Imagine if you "loaned" me your wheels :laugh: :thumbup:


 If they still had tires mounted, I would say let's throw them on for a photo shoot! That would definitely help me sell them haha. 

I'm really impressed with just how much the S3 body work changes the look of the car. It's like a DIY RS3 except more bad ass now.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Johnny, parts + paint for full S3 kit cost you how much roughly?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Hey Johnny, parts + paint for full S3 kit cost you how much roughly?


 Me personally...

I'd say no more than $23-2500 total. Can't tell for sure b/c ECS's order management is all jacked up. Just has prices but no description so I'm not too sure what is what.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Just to weigh in on the torque comments in regards to a short runner intake manifold, but turbo vehicles share none of the same issues as a naturally aspirated motor does in regards to torque and such. 

A motor under pressure works on completely different principles. Increasing runner length will not help any part of the power band and will hurt spool. Proper turbo intake manifolds have much larger volume and shorter runners since turbo motors make torque in a different fashion. To make the most power and most torque with the fastest spool, you want the shortest distance possible from intake to turbo. 

The perfect intake and exhaust manifold setup offers enough flow to breath throughout the range, but with high enough velocity. In every test we've done, VR6-T have gained spool, response, and torque from moving to a short runner turbo specific intake manifold compared to boosting the stock one.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Raacerx said:


> Just to weigh in on the torque comments in regards to a short runner intake manifold, but turbo vehicles share none of the same issues as a naturally aspirated motor does in regards to torque and such.
> 
> A motor under pressure works on completely different principles. Increasing runner length will not help any part of the power band and will hurt spool. Proper turbo intake manifolds have much larger volume and shorter runners since turbo motors make torque in a different fashion. To make the most power and most torque with the fastest spool, you want the shortest distance possible from intake to turbo.
> 
> The perfect intake and exhaust manifold setup offers enough flow to breath throughout the range, but with high enough velocity. In every test we've done, VR6-T have gained spool, response, and torque from moving to a short runner turbo specific intake manifold compared to boosting the stock one.


The stock inlet will hold 10psi with no issues using the long runner and HPA do a long runner in metal but I agree that turbos work fine on SRI.
Steve


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> CF rear lip sell by OSir


Link?

I finally read this entire thread. Hot damn. I'd totally get rid of my S3 for your machine. There is too much win going on here. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Link?
> 
> I finally read this entire thread. Hot damn. I'd totally get rid of my S3 for your machine. There is too much win going on here. :thumbup:


Come on now, we don't need to boost his ego any more! haha :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Link?
> 
> I finally read this entire thread. Hot damn. I'd totally get rid of my S3 for your machine. There is too much win going on here. :thumbup:


Thanks! If I did the rear valance, it would be sent to a shop to be done, not an Osir one.



Ponto said:


> Come on now, we don't need to boost his ego any more! haha :laugh:


Do it, Do it! Feed the fire!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice JT! I like the way your air setup is laid out.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Nice JT! I like the way your air setup is laid out.


 This!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Nice JT! I like the way your air setup is laid out.





DG7Projects said:


> This!


 Thanks fellas. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

yup it looks pretty clean man!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Happy to see someone else kept their spare. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Happy to see someone else kept their spare. :thumbup:


 wheres the jack? armrest? 

or do air up the other 3 corners and go tripod mode to change your flats?:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> wheres the jack? armrest?
> 
> or do air up the other 3 corners and go tripod mode to change your flats?:laugh:


 Hahaha I got a velcro strap that holds mine nicely to the spare itself. Except my jack fell apart the last time I used it. 

I do need a new arm rest though, that also broke...hmmmm umpkin::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Happy to see someone else kept their spare. :thumbup:


 Yea, that was a must for me.



SilverSquirrel said:


> wheres the jack? armrest?
> 
> or do air up the other 3 corners and go tripod mode to change your flats?:laugh:


 Jack is sitting at home. I have to find a home for it in the car. I have a large tote that I have my coil packs, extra motor oil, etc sitting in...guess I'll toss the jack in there as well.

My armrest is broken as well :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, that was a must for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. At ~$150 for a new one, it can stay broken as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


>


Great sticker placement! Haha


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Great sticker placement! Haha


I thought so too :beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Performance is amazing. Love listening to that turbo spool. I haven't gotten any numbers to report yet. I'll see if I can get one done in the next couple weeks.
> 
> New pics today:


I like the unibrace, plan on getting one myself. Any issues with the install, or is it as straight-forward as it looks?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> I like the unibrace, plan on getting one myself. Any issues with the install, or is it as straight-forward as it looks?


Install is pretty straight forward. May have to sell mine actually. Removed it for my air ride and didn't account for it during that install.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Install is pretty straight forward. May have to sell mine actually. Removed it for my air ride and didn't account for it during that install.


If you do decide to sell, please let me know.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

npace said:


> If you do decide to sell, please let me know.


I 2nd that, looking to by an sline in the next week. How much was the kit from RAI and how is your clutch/tranny holding up to the added power?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cruzanstx said:


> I 2nd that, looking to by an sline in the next week. How much was the kit from RAI and how is your clutch/tranny holding up to the added power?


The kit itself probably wasn't all that expensive. I just happen to add lots more to it like rods/pistons, water/meth, BBK, etc etc. which added up. I'm not even sure what the actual turbo bolt on cost and RAI never made a kit out of it.

Clutch/tranny is holding up fine, just make sure you get tuned by UM :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^awesome shot. Car looks fantastic


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dem puddle lights!!!! :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Dem puddle lights!!!! :heart:


W/ all the LEDs I'm rocking, my car looks like a UFO


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

kb your car is awesome.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Car is off the hook! No service!

UM treating you well?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


you SIR are the all time VWVortex 8P greatest build of all time. I bow to your greatness!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

abadidol said:


> kb your car is awesome.


Thanks! :beer:



RyanA3 said:


> Car is off the hook! No service!
> 
> UM treating you well?


Thanks. UM is the only one treating my car at all  Now to decide if I want to turn the boost up or not. Just requires finding more money.



tcardio said:


> you SIR are the all time VWVortex 8P greatest build of all time. I bow to your greatness!


You're too kind :heart:


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

tcardio said:


> you SIR are the all time VWVortex 8P greatest build of all time. I bow to your greatness!


+1


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Wow, another happy UM camper. I'm leaning their way for the R. 

Cheers 

If your up my way this summer LMK.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

RyanA3 said:


> Wow, another happy UM camper. I'm leaning their way for the R.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> If your up my way this summer LMK.


Do it Ryan. My buddy in NY has it and when he added the NLS and LC, said it opened it up more.

:beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

We actually looked at getting a group buy for UM up north here seeing as we don't have a distributor. Might be my choice when **** finally starts to happen to my car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

H2oI 2013 - First place - Wild Audi - All


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta admit, that is a very factory lookin turbo'd engine bay. I like it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Gotta admit, that is a very factory lookin turbo'd engine bay. I like it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


>


take this for example...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not saying it looks bad. I'm just saying it doesn't look OEM. Because:

- Chrome intake pipe
- Exposed air filter
- BOV

and the kicker

- RAI MOTORSPORT

I mean, it's close, and an OEM look is certainly achievable here, with a little effort. But not quite there.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm not saying it looks bad. I'm just saying it doesn't look OEM. Because:
> 
> - Chrome intake pipe
> - Exposed air filter
> ...


Picky Picky...

But yes I see your point. I guess I should have been more clear as in its clean and close to a factory ish look haha.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey bud, i noticed that your running a DSG, i am wandering what your latest dyno was??? i ask because i am looking to swap from 6sp to DSG setup because trannys are not lasting and after talking to HPA they said they run DSG over manuals now because the DSG internal gears are much stronger and in theory will hold more power....
looking to hold 500tq @ 2400rpms


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

storx said:


> Hey bud, i noticed that your running a DSG, i am wandering what your latest dyno was??? i ask because i am looking to swap from 6sp to DSG setup because trannys are not lasting and after talking to HPA they said they run DSG over manuals now because the DSG internal gears are much stronger and in theory will hold more power....
> looking to hold 500tq @ 2400rpms


IIRC 390ish hp and 430tq?? - Correct me Johnny.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yup, that is correct. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

storx said:


> Hey bud, i noticed that your running a DSG, i am wandering what your latest dyno was??? i ask because i am looking to swap from 6sp to DSG setup because trannys are not lasting and after talking to HPA they said they run DSG over manuals now because the DSG internal gears are much stronger and in theory will hold more power....
> looking to hold 500tq @ 2400rpms


With a good DSG tune, the stock clutches will hold that.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been reading into it and I have been told the dsg weakness is its inability to make pressure above 20bar


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

storx said:


> I have been reading into it and I have been told the dsg weakness is its inability to make pressure above 20bar



I am assuming you mean 20 bar as in torque and not boost lol?? 

All obviousness aside the stock settings on the DSG cannot handle that much torque. But as soon as the programming for the transmission is remapped via a turn (HPA, UM etc) the stock DSG can handle upwards of 600ft lbs torque. 

And Johnny here has been running 400+ now for well over a year or more no?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

storx said:


> I have been reading into it and I have been told the dsg weakness is its inability to make pressure above 20bar





Ponto said:


> I am assuming you mean 20 bar as in torque and not boost lol??
> 
> All obviousness aside the stock settings on the DSG cannot handle that much torque. But as soon as the programming for the transmission is remapped via a turn (HPA, UM etc) the stock DSG can handle upwards of 600ft lbs torque.
> 
> And Johnny here has been running 400+ now for well over a year or more no?


I think he means 20bar of clutch pressure from the hydraulic pumps that engage the clutches. According to this thread 17bar is adequate to hold 553 ft-lbs. So, theoretically 20bar is adequate to hold 650 ft-lbs of torque. I don't know how you define "weakness", or what you are planning on doing with a DSG, but you are going to need some serious clutches to hold 650 ft-lbs, and a seriously beefed up drivetrain, not to mention really sticky tires, to even use that much torque. On top of that, there's the whole issue of exactly how you are going to make that much torque to begin with...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I think he means 20bar of clutch pressure from the hydraulic pumps that engage the clutches. According to this thread 17bar is adequate to hold 553 ft-lbs. So, theoretically 20bar is adequate to hold 650 ft-lbs of torque. I don't know how you define "weakness", or what you are planning on doing with a DSG, but you are going to need some serious clutches to hold 650 ft-lbs, and a seriously beefed up drivetrain, not to mention really sticky tires, to even use that much torque. On top of that, there's the whole issue of exactly how you are going to make that much torque to begin with...


Ah there we go that makes a lot more sense thanks! 
I was trying to figure out what the 20 Bar was referring to and couldn't put two and two together. 

650ft-lbs is definitely not a weakness if you ask me. Especially considering its a stock transmission.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The more clutch plates you can pack in to the assembly the less oil pressure is required, however more is still needed for the higher torque runners. HPA can offer a 13 plate assembly and SSP 11. Stock is 9.
Steve


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I currently make just north of 500tq on my tdi with big turbo setup and im only at half boost what I originally built the setup to do....so trying to find ways to hold higher torque...the 02q isnt all that reliable once you hsve a clutch to hold it all to the ground. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

storx said:


> I currently make just north of 500tq on my tdi with big turbo setup and im only at half boost what I originally built the setup to do....so trying to find ways to hold higher torque...the 02q isnt all that reliable once you hsve a clutch to hold it all to the ground.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



That's a lot of torque from a 2.0 TDI. :thumbup:


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks...I'm in process of maybe switching to a smaller compound setup to stay under the dsg limits....my current car is a 6 spd but looking for a dsg tdi to swap everything over to

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LED bulb whoring. Interior and DRLs from deAutoKey:





































Puddle and dual-trunk lights from OEM MODS:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

are those bulbs TUV certified?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

RyanA3 said:


> are those bulbs TUV certified?


For the interior/DRL, looking on http://www.deautokey.com/, it doesn't specify TUV.

The puddle and trunk lights used OEM bulbs/housings.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> For the interior/DRL, looking on http://www.deautokey.com/, it doesn't specify TUV.
> 
> The puddle and trunk lights used OEM bulbs/housings.


I'm just playing around. don't mind me.
carry on, here, with this bad azs whip!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Installed deAutoKey 5 CHIP CREE LED reverse bulbs.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> I'm just playing around. don't mind me.
> carry on, here, with this bad azs whip!


Wow, a blast from the past!
RyanA3 was the first one on this forum to dump his A3 and buy a Volvo :laugh:
And a good dude, too :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Installed deAutoKey 5 CHIP CREE LED reverse bulbs.



Guess I better order these with all my interior and license plate bulbs.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Guess I better order these with all my interior and license plate bulbs.


I got some OEM A7 LED license plate lights and really like them. They're nice and white but not super bright like most of the LED license plate lights out there.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I got some OEM A7 LED license plate lights and really like them. They're nice and white but not super bright like most of the LED license plate lights out there.


How much were they?

I had deautokeys kit on the lava grey


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> How much were they?
> 
> I had deautokeys kit on the lava grey


I don't remember for sure. Somewhat pricey but they replace the whole housing, not just the festoons like Ziza, etc.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I don't remember for sure. Somewhat pricey but they replace the whole housing, not just the festoons like Ziza, etc.


DE's kit was an entire housing as well.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> I got some OEM A7 LED license plate lights and really like them. They're nice and white but not super bright like most of the LED license plate lights out there.


You're telling me you don't want everyone to spot your license plate at night?!?!  The ones on my car are from racing dash.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

More please...


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

What a tease! Can't wait to see a 0-200mph run  Which exhaust is that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> What a tease! Can't wait to see a 0-200mph run  Which exhaust is that?


HA! Its not running properly at the moment. I get some kickback at WOT. It's a custom SS 3" exhaust. Had it built on site while I waited.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> HA! Its not running properly at the moment. *I get some kickback at WOT*. It's a custom SS 3" exhaust. Had it built on site while I waited.


Still?! Hasn't it been months like that now? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Still?! Hasn't it been months like that now? :laugh:


Yep :sly: and it's like hit or miss sometimes.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Yep :sly: and it's like hit or miss sometimes.


Hit and miss like my CEL. It's off for now haha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Hit and miss like my CEL. It's off for now haha


Do you know what it is? I can honestly say I've never had a CEL issue (knock on wood) except when misfiring coil packs.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

photos look great johnny :beer: what size sub do you have stuffed in the trunk?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Do you know what it is? I can honestly say I've never had a CEL issue (knock on wood) except when misfiring coil packs.


I had it on when I bought the car but figured it was because my temp gauge was dead. I changed both sensors, it still on and then I changed the thermostat. Gauge works, CEL was off for a few days then it came on and stayed on for another 3 days. It's been off for 3 days so I'm crossing my fingers as well!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> photos look great johnny :beer: what size sub do you have stuffed in the trunk?


HAHA, that's a fake. I originally installed that to get more out of the OEM Bose sub. I then did want to get something real done, but that fell through. I wanted to do the Uber Stealth sub, but their mold wouldn't fit apparently












nelius said:


> I had it on when I bought the car but figured it was because my temp gauge was dead. I changed both sensors, it still on and then I changed the thermostat. Gauge works, CEL was off for a few days then it came on and stayed on for another 3 days. It's been off for 3 days so I'm crossing my fingers as well!


Ever VAGCOM it? I guess you can deal w/ 3 days on, 3 days off.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Ever VAGCOM it? I guess you can deal w/ 3 days on, 3 days off.


Not yet I definitely need to buy a VAG tool. are they pretty easy to use?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Not yet I definitely need to buy a VAG tool. are they pretty easy to use?


Yep, great investment. It's good to be able to tinker with settings and troubleshoot when you want. And at least now it works for Windows 8 as well.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> HAHA, that's a fake. I originally installed that to get more out of the OEM Bose sub. I then did want to get something real done, but that fell through. I wanted to do the Uber Stealth sub, but their mold wouldn't fit apparently


oh that's hilarious...on a side not though, where do i find more information on the uber stealth sub mold and why wouldn't it fit? what size subs work with it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> oh that's hilarious...on a side not though, where do i find more information on the uber stealth sub mold and why wouldn't it fit? what size subs work with it?


Fit's 2.0...should've mentioned that: http://www.uberstealthaudio.com/store/p11/Audi_A3_FWD_Underfloor_Sub_Box_(2006-2013).html


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Fit's 2.0...should've mentioned that: http://www.uberstealthaudio.com/store/p11/Audi_A3_FWD_Underfloor_Sub_Box_(2006-2013).html


i really like that. i wonder if i could fit a 6.5" sub in there. currently have a cdt audio 6.5" waiting to be put somewhere. May look into selling it and gettin an 8 to put in the box. reviews seem positive.

Thanks johnny


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> i really like that. i wonder if i could fit a 6.5" sub in there. currently have a cdt audio 6.5" waiting to be put somewhere. May look into selling it and gettin an 8 to put in the box. reviews seem positive.
> 
> Thanks johnny


Here's 2 more for ya if they're still available.

http://www.wickedcas.com/product.php?productid=106&cat=0&page=1 
http://www.dizzythedog.com/index.php?f=data_audi_a3_stealth_sub&a=1


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Some sound clips; nothing fancy. First one stunk b/c there was a small rope tied to the camera that was loose and knocking.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

That sounds soooooooooo good. Now I want to trade up for a 3.2 :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rollers from this weekend


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looking very good, I says!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally ready for Race Wars eh Johnny?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Almost ready  I still fear going full power and breaking something. , lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Almost ready  I still fear going full power and breaking something. , lol


Right? Next thing you know, you and the mad scientist gotta rip apart the block and replace the piston rings you fried. Then SWATs in your house disrespecting your family.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

i NEVER NARC'D ON NOBODY 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

great shots.. keep rollin'.. :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like your steering wheel. Which model is it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> I really like your steering wheel. Which model is it from?


It's from a TT


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

My blog feature has posted :beer:

http://cleanaudi.com/special-feature/special-features-2014/johnny-trans-a3/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice work man! Car is looking fantastic.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks my good man :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Yep, great investment. It's good to be able to tinker with settings and troubleshoot when you want. And at least now it works for Windows 8 as well.


It is about time I purchased this myself. 



krazyboi said:


> Here's 2 more for ya if they're still available.
> 
> http://www.wickedcas.com/product.php?productid=106&cat=0&page=1


Thank you. I am going to give this one a try. This one guy Jason, he was so quick to part out his car that he sold me his sub and amp and didn't even specify that the Uber Stealth only works for 2.0 - imagine that. Right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

toastedzen said:


> Thank you. I am going to give this one a try. This one guy Jason, he was so quick to part out his car that he sold me his sub and amp and didn't even specify that the Uber Stealth only works for 2.0 - imagine that. Right?


Well that sucks :what: . I would imagine you may be able to resell it pretty quickly, or hope you could.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Nah, its all good, I'm just giving him a difficult time. His boxes were destroyed in his wreck, and I didn't purchase them from Uber Stealth. Just his sub and amp. Should be really close to next on the todo list, after the 75k service and loose motor mounts :sly:


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> My blog feature has posted :beer:
> 
> http://cleanaudi.com/special-feature/special-features-2014/johnny-trans-a3/


OMG  all the details :thumbup:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Dang I haven't been on here in a long time. When the Spring comes, let's actually go to Pizza CS and hang Johnny lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hypothetically speaking, if I were to sell my car, how much should I list it for? There's less than 97,000 miles on it.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> if I were to sell my car, how much should I list it for?


You shouldn't.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You shouldn't.


lol I was thinking the same.
but ut oh...
what are you looking at?!!
something interesting, I'm sure!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

RyanA3 said:


> lol I was thinking the same.
> but ut oh...
> what are you looking at?!!
> something interesting, I'm sure!


I would love not to sell it, but may have issues passing emissions this time around.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I would love not to sell it, but may have issues passing emissions this time around.


You're thinking about selling it because of emissions restrictions? No way to overcome that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> You're thinking about selling it because of emissions restrictions? No way to overcome that?


Sounds silly huh? I have about 8 months to figure something out. The place that my dude that usually does my emissions got caught somehow (snitch) and now he is being cautious. So either I find a new place, buy cats and other parts to get it to pass for 2 years, or sell now while the mileage is good... 

Sad thoughts.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Why hello there. Thanks for dropping by :wave:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> So either I find a new place, buy cats and other parts to get it to pass for 2 years, or sell now while the mileage is good..


Won't you have to "buy cats and other parts" to sell it? Or, buyer beware? 

Here in MD, if you fail and show receipts totaling $400 for repair work to try to fix the problem and fail a second time you're granted a waiver for that testing period. Happened with our 1992 Miata [set up for STX in SCCA Solo]. It now has Historic plates.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I want historic plates. Or some waiver if the car isn't driven often


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

lausch said:


> Won't you have to "buy cats and other parts" to sell it? Or, buyer beware?
> 
> Here in MD, if you fail and show receipts totaling $400 for repair work to try to fix the problem and fail a second time you're granted a waiver for that testing period. Happened with our 1992 Miata [set up for STX in SCCA Solo]. It now has Historic plates.


Pretty sure its $700 now in MD where you must show receipts/invoices for work attempted to resolve an issue for emissions and they will waive the car for another 2 years.


On all the cars Ive owned: some with cats, some without, even one car with a motor swap and no cats -- they all passed with ease.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I want historic plates. Or some waiver if the car isn't driven often


In VA? GOODLUCK :laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

My reference point is Maryland and 2012ish, so YMMV. As of early November, the Miata isn't being driven at all.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> In VA? GOODLUCK


I know right; hence the possible sale.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe there's hope? http://www.deq.virginia.gov/Program...ers/WhydidmyvehiclefailWaiverInformation.aspx


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So I have to fail, spend $780 for "repairs", then get a waiver? Wonder if I can borrow someone's 3.2 parts fire a few days


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> So I have to fail, spend $780 for "repairs", then get a waiver? Wonder if I can borrow someone's 3.2 parts fire a few days


I'm sure we could work something out.... It'd give me an excuse to drive the Vette around...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How do they test? Can you get a modified ecu file to fool a scan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

It's suppose to only be OBD, which I pass, but they are suppose to do visual, which I think mine is ok. My issue is the smell. I need to look more into it.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

You need moar low. No visual.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

So you are failing due to the smell, as in the car is running too rich? Why not de-tune the car to make it lean out more so it can pass, then have the tune adjusted again. Or just run high flow cats, if you have none at all right now.

Where I have my cars registered in SoMD, I no longer have to bother with emissions on any of my cars 

BTW, I moved up to North Arlington by the Rosslyn metro, we should meet up at some point :beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> It's suppose to only be OBD, which I pass, but they are suppose to do visual, which I think mine is ok. My issue is the smell. I need to look more into it.


Johnny, it's been too long since I lived in your area and I'm sure the process has changed but if you have a visual then you may have trouble since your insides look anything but OEM. I suppose you can ditch the CAI and put in your stock airbox. Have you gone into VCDS and then engine and checked readiness. See where your problem is and then work backwards. You should have a stock file that does not have a test pipe file and hence reprogram to stock, put in stock airbox and see what happens with the readiness codes. after you do this, run the readiness test and report on what fails. you will need to reset the engine after the above changes so let me know what fails. If you have a high flow cat let me know. For God's sake don't panic bro. 

I used the non test pipe file and stock airbox for visual and reset my readiness and everything passed. I'm OBD, sniff and visual out in Cali


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea man what the heck you can't just throw in the towel because of a little speed bump. Find the root cause of the issue and address it. 8 months is plenty of time.

When I had a car with test pipe, I had to swap in cat (meow) for the day to pass inspection because visual. Kinda ****ty, but not a show stopper.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I guess you're all right  . Just don't have the funds at the moment to buy parts to make this correct. Maybe I'll come back again in 4 months and sell :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I had a friend who tacked on a cat converter heat shield to his test pipe so it looked like there was one there. He passed visual. I don't know what everyone's feelings are on this but it's certainly a cheap option if you can find some junked cats.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I guess you're all right  . Just don't have the funds at the moment to buy parts to make this correct. Maybe I'll come back again in 4 months and sell :laugh:


did you not keep all your stock parts? if not shame shame shame


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a full stock 2.0L turbo-to-cat if you're looking to explode some metal...:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> did you not keep all your stock parts? if not shame shame shame


Back in the day when I didn't have a garage, I couldn't keep all the stock parts.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> I've decided I'm gonna try to beat the system.


Whatever you do, be sure to document it somewhere. Publicly. Forever.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ah ha, I get your point


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Adding this to my thread just to have in one place for me:

Temporarily disconnected my Bluetooth module to see if it was causing my battery drain issue.

How to:

1) Remove side fuse panel
2) Remove A-pillar panel of driver side
3) Remove dead pedal
4) Remove side sill all the way to the rear passenger side
5) Remove seat bolts using triple square
6) ****I did this as a precaution, but disconnect car battery ground cable
7) Disconnect driver seat and remove from car










8) Lift carpet enough to get access below (the module is next to the seat connector panel










9) Lift up plastic panel covering Bluetooth module











10) The Bluetooth module is the metal box. I removed it from the plastic box to disconnect the module










Fingers crossed this was my problem.

After 5.5 days of letting my car sit, I was able to start the car with no problems. :thumbup:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

talk about wild goose chase!
hope it works out dude :beer:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I would love not to sell it, but may have issues passing emissions this time around.


Just register your car in one of the many VA neighboring counties that doesn't require emissions. It couldn't be any easier, just simply tell them the car is garaged, in ex. Va Beach. You will have to pay personal property Tax there now, but that's about it. Hope that helps.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Just re-read through this thread...it's crazy to see how this car has evolved over the years. JT, you can't sell this thing, man...it just wouldn't be right. Move to TX...our emissions inspections are fairly relaxed (no CEL = good to go) and we have 85 MPH speed limits in places


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Just re-read through this thread...it's crazy to see how this car has evolved over the years. JT, you can't sell this thing, man...it just wouldn't be right. Move to TX...our emissions inspections are fairly relaxed (no CEL = good to go) and we have 85 MPH speed limits in places


Or move to Miami


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Just re-read through this thread...it's crazy to see how this car has evolved over the years. JT, you can't sell this thing, man...it just wouldn't be right. Move to TX...our emissions inspections are fairly relaxed (no CEL = good to go) and we have 85 MPH speed limits in places


Yea, not going to sell. I have parts on hand to cut a cat converter in; just waiting for my tech dude to find time. 



neu318 said:


> Or move to Miami


I think if I were to move, it would be out west and I know their emissions suck.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, not going to sell. I have parts on hand to cut a cat converter in; just waiting for my tech dude to find time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I were to move, it would be out west and I know their emissions suck.


Washington has similar emissions to Virginia but you'd have problems in Cali.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> Washington has similar emissions to Virginia but you'd have problems in Cali.


in Cali? LOL BUMP would be SOL BUMP...gross polluter you be, yoda!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Washington has similar emissions to Virginia but you'd have problems in Cali.





Tcardio said:


> in Cali? LOL BUMP would be SOL BUMP...gross polluter you be, yoda!


Yup, my wife loves the idea of living in Cali. I'll just keep the car registered at my parents then.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

neu318 said:


> Or move to Miami


x2

@ Krazyboi: Glad you've decided to keep it. Your car was a major determining factor in my purchase.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

California is poster child for the socialist progressive state - no cool cars and no cool guns. Pretty soon they'll outlaw sex in the name of public safety. Move to Washington we have all three. I'd throw in skiing and snowboarding but after last season there is some doubt.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> California is poster child for the socialist progressive state - no cool cars and no cool guns. Pretty soon they'll outlaw sex in the name of public safety. Move to Washington we have all three. I'd throw in skiing and snowboarding but after last season there is some doubt.


Alberta had great skiing all year. 

And we're like the Texas of Alberta, but better because we're not Texas. 

No emissions tests what so ever, good economy, good beer, good women... shall I go on?

Guess one downside is the nearing -40F temps we can hit in the winter. :sly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> x2
> 
> @ Krazyboi: Glad you've decided to keep it. Your car was a major determining factor in my purchase.


Glad I could help 👍



ceese said:


> California is poster child for the socialist progressive state - no cool cars and no cool guns. Pretty soon they'll outlaw sex in the name of public safety. Move to Washington we have all three. I'd throw in skiing and snowboarding but after last season there is some doubt.


I could do NW, just a matter of employment. 



Ponto said:


> Alberta had great skiing all year.
> 
> And we're like the Texas of Alberta, but better because we're not Texas.
> 
> ...


I need to make a visit. Lemme know when your house is built.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Glad I could help 👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visit for sure man! 

Well Melissa is nearing completion, so soon as that happens and she has a signed offer letter for work we can get started. Hoping shovel in the ground by September so house should be done for June-July ish of next year depending on start date. 

Current design, will be something similar to this - but this house they screwed up the garage door so the space above it looks funny... Should be a 9' door not 8' door for that roof line. 

20150702_171441 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Not an Igloo, shocking i know. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Alberta had great skiing all year.
> 
> And we're like the Texas of Alberta, but better because we're not Texas.
> 
> ...



Hey, f*** you buddy!











:laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Visit for sure man!
> 
> Well Melissa is nearing completion, so soon as that happens and she has a signed offer letter for work we can get started. Hoping shovel in the ground by September so house should be done for June-July ish of next year depending on start date.
> 
> ...


love the PNW and craftsman style!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> love the PNW and craftsman style!


Thanks! Can't wait to get it started. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

About to pick up a silver A3, and this thread has given me many ideas


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

gammerx said:


> About to pick up a silver A3, and this thread has given me many ideas


Just make me a nice offer and take this off my hands.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

krazyboi said:


> Just make me a nice offer and take this off my hands.


Haha I wish...Don't think I can swing buying a second one! Although if you part out let me know


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Ray told me I should buy it, but just putting in the Frankenturbo, gots no moneys lol.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Link to sale thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7843393-Unicorn-feeler-2006-Audi-A3-3-2-turbocharged


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Link to sale thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7843393-Unicorn-feeler-2006-Audi-A3-3-2-turbocharged


I hope a museum buys it. :heart:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Boo! :thumbdown:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I hope a museum buys it. :heart:


how bout an aquarium? maybe those fish tank guys can do something creative with it for a dealership showroom


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yo brother! sorry for the sale but you know you will never get out what you put into it. its a way of life.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> yo brother! sorry for the sale but you know you will never get out what you put into it. its a way of life.


Definitely aware of that. I've become content with what's gonna happen


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Definitely aware of that.* I've become content with what's gonna happen*


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Just sad...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Last picture


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Last picture












dude, i haven't logged into this account for 3 ****ing years.

fav a3 of all time, by some margin. ****


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

03 Hemi to 06 A4 said:


> dude, i haven't logged into this account for 3 ****ing years.
> 
> fav a3 of all time, by some margin. ****



Thanks bro! We need to head up there to hang out some day. 

BTW, Photobucket sucks!!!!!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

To this day, I have not been in a better sounding or faster A3.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Some sound clips; nothing fancy. First one stunk b/c there was a small rope tied to the camera that was loose and knocking.


@NeverOEM - sound clips

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

